# Noob looking for some advice! :)



## tiinz (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm Tina and new to the photo forum!

I was wondering if anyone could help me out with a little advice - I am about to purchase a Canon 7D - Comes with a tripod and a couple of other things.

What does everyone think of this camera? Pro's, Con's?

I am an extreme noob so the more advice the better!

Lovely to find this forum and excited to contribute in the future!


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Tina. Welcome to TPF. 

Look at this for Canon 7D reviews...


----------



## IceCanAm (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## smalltowngirl13 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello and welcome aboard Tina!


----------



## KmH (Mar 8, 2013)

:thumbup: Welcome to TPF! :camera: I have moved the thread to the Canon forum in the hopes you will get more information.


----------



## bratkinson (Mar 9, 2013)

Unless it's some kind of package deal, do NOT purchase "protective" filters or UV (ultra-violet) filters for your len(es). They are completely useless and will degrade the image quality. But DO purchase the appropriate lens hood for each lens. They protect the lens better than a filter from bumps and knocks, and reduce/eliminate lens flares (screwy light reflections inside the lens that show up in the photograph).


----------



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2013)

Canon7D is a well loved, respected and capable camera so I know you will love it but I would like to point that the 7D is at the end of its life.
This camera is about to be replaced and some say anyday now so just be aware of this.
If you are getting it for a really good sweet deal then I see no problem in getting it and if you dont I might advise maybe to wait a bit, once the new model will come out you can buy it or maybe get a very good deal on the 7D that will be fased out.

Either way good luck.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 9, 2013)

goodguy said:


> Canon7D is a well loved, respected and capable camera so I know you will love it but I would like to point that the 7D is at the end of its life.
> This camera is about to be replaced and some say anyday now so just be aware of this.
> If you are getting it for a really good sweet deal then I see no problem in getting it and if you dont I might advise maybe to wait a bit, once the new model will come out you can buy it or maybe get a very good deal on the 7D that will be fased out.
> 
> Either way good luck.



Not to contradict you but I believe there has not been a single official mention of a 7d replacement


----------



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2013)

jaomul said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Canon7D is a well loved, respected and capable camera so I know you will love it but I would like to point that the 7D is at the end of its life.
> ...


No contradiction you are absolutly correct but its a common agreed assumption the 7D will be replaced soon, its been around for a long time now and I think its a piece of info this lady should be aware of and consider.
As I said the 7D is a great camera but some might want to wait for its replacement and some not.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 9, 2013)

The problem with replacement cameras though is they come at a premium price and at times the  "improvements" are not worth waiting for. Canon also are slow to market their more upmarket replacements so you could be in for quite a wait


----------



## TCampbell (Mar 9, 2013)

jaomul said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Canon7D is a well loved, respected and capable camera so I know you will love it but I would like to point that the 7D is at the end of its life.
> ...



Nothing official... just lots of rumors (currently at a low confidence (CR1) level):  Canon EOS 7D Mark II Information [CR1] « Canon Rumors

The suspicion, however, is that the 60D is likely to be replaced by a 70D announcement which may be imminent.  Canon _has_ sent out invitations to _some_ announcement which is about to take place later this month.  As per usual, they don't say what they plan to announce.  The rumors around a 7D II have been too weak to believe that Canon has a 7D II ready for announcement so it's almost certainly not going to be a 7D II.  

The reason this may be significant is because the rumors around the 70D are that it would bring up the performance significantly and possibly put it nearer the category of what you'd get from a 7D.

And of course all of this may be wrong and Canon might announce something completely different.

I might not purchase any camera so very near to a known product announcement.  If you can wait about 1-1/2 to 2 weeks to find out what they're announcing it may change your decision.

However... speculation aside, the 7D is an excellent body.  It's got a very good focus system (19 AF points... all of which are "cross type"), it has dual DIGIC IV processors and blazingly fast continuous burst mode.  The camera has several optimizations that make it a great choice for "action" photography.


----------



## ryanparker (Mar 30, 2013)

Before you make the plunge, read some reviews and take suggestions from the forum. Don't aim too low when choosing a camera. I've never heard anyone complaining that the camera they bought is too good.


Don't rule out used and refurbished cameras from dealers and manufacturers.


Camera Reviews


Digital Photography Review


Canon DSLR Camera Buying Guide


KenRockwell.com: Photography, Cameras and Taking Better Pictures


Compare digital cameras - Snapsort


Equipment & Reviews | What Digital Camera


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Mar 30, 2013)

Love my 7D, while the sensor is the same as my old T3i, it has a number of features the T3i doesn't. I'm still getting the hang of it but I love what I've seen thus far, I suspect you'll feel the same. If I could do it over again I would've started with the 7D, so you're in a good position IMO.


----------



## thomas30 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Tina, There are good things as well as bad things about Canon 7D.

*Good things:*

[h=3]1. Speed[/h] The Canon 7D can capture images at up to 8 frames per second in  machine gun mode, which puts it in the category with other pro-level  sports cameras.  It&#8217;s just a bit shy of Canon&#8217;s flagship sports shooter,  the Canon 1D Mark III, which captures 10 frames per second.
 [h=3]2. New Autofocus System[/h] The 7D&#8217;s new AF system may make it more attractive than the 1D Mark  III, which has been plagued with autofocus issues nearly since the  camera was released.  Canon has obviously invested some serious R&D  time on the Canon 7D&#8217;s new 19-point, all cross-type AF system.  The  system also includes dual diagonal cross-type sensors in the center at  f/2.8 and f/5.6.  Additionally, the 7D offers a number of different ways  you can select and make use of these 19 AF points: Single AF point,  Spot AF, Area AF, Zone AF, and Auto.
 [h=3]3. Super Sensitive for Low Light[/h] The Canon 7D offers a sensitivity range of ISO 100-12800.  Initial  reports suggest that the Canon 7D is a stellar performer at higher ISOs;  however,  I believe most/all of these are based on a pre-production  model evaluation.  We can&#8217;t wait to see what a production model does.   Sports and wedding shooters have to love this ability to shoot available  light at higher shutter speeds.
 [h=3]4. 18 Whopping Megapixels[/h] You generally get a lot of groans when a camera company packs so many  pixels on a sensor.  This hasn&#8217;t been as prevalent in the first  impressions of the Canon 7D &#8211; perhaps due to its promising low light,  high ISO performance.  It seems Canon may have found a nice balance  between image resolution and acceptable noise levels with the 7D.
 [h=3]5.  1.6x Crop = Longer Zooms[/h] Another big bonus for sports and bird shooters is the use of the  APS-C format sensor.  The result of a 1.6x crop gives shooters that need  longer focal lengths a bit of an in-camera stretch to their lenses.   While there are those who say they would rather crop from a full frame  image, plenty of photographers will like that their 300mm lenses _feel  _like 480mm lenses on the Canon 7D.
 [h=3]6. Tons of Video Options[/h] Canon really stepped up the game with the video capabilities of the  7D.  It shoots in a variety of frame rates: 1920 x 1080 (Full HD): 30p  (29.97) / 24p (23.976) / 25p, 1280 x 720 (HD): 60p (59.94) / 50p, 640 x  480 (SD): 60p (59.94) / 50p.  Budding videographers also get solid  manual controls for exposure. It&#8217;s basically everything we wanted the 5D  Mark II to be.
 [h=3]7. Bang for Your Buck[/h] At $1699, the Canon 7D bests the Nikon D300s by $100 while appearing  to best it in many other respects as well.  Aside from the smaller  sensor, the 7D bests or comes close to the 5D Mark II in many of its  marquee features &#8211; at a price that is $1000 less.  For those who don&#8217;t  need the full frame sensor format, the 7D becomes an obvious choice in  terms of its price and features.

*Bad Things:*

[h=3]1. 18 Megapixels is Too Much[/h] Canon has been steadily increasing the megapixel count of its DSLR  models year after year.  Many balked at the jump from 10MP in the 40D to  15MP in the 50D.  While the noise control in the 50D was impressive, it  left many wondering whether it could have been that much better if  Canon had just left it at 10MP or maybe a jump to 12MP instead.  Now,  the 7D comes along with 18MP and the same gripes are cropping up.
 [h=3]2. 1.6x Crop = Smaller Pixels and[/h] Speaking of crop, those 18 megapixels are packed into an APS-C sized  sensor. Smaller sensor, smaller pixels, more noise &#8211; right? Not sure;  however, that hasn&#8217;t stopped some groaning about upping the ante after  the 50D with even more pixels.  These naysayers would be much happier if  those 18MP were packed into a full frame sensor on the 7D.
 [h=3]3. 1.6x Crop = Lenses That Aren&#8217;t So Wide[/h] In addition to the pixel size and noise complaint, a 17mm lens on the  7D will look a lot different than it would have with a full frame  sensor in there.  The sports and wildlife guys and gals get the goods,  but the landscape guys are left in the cold and have to spend $1000 more  to get their kicks with the 5D Mark II.
 [h=3]4. What&#8217;s Up With the 28-135mm Kit Lens?[/h] Didn&#8217;t Canon just release a new EF-S 15-85mm IS USM lens? Wouldn&#8217;t that be a better focal range to pack  in a kit than the 28-135mm lens on a crop-sensor body?  The 15-85mm  range is equivalent to a 24-136mm angle of view in a 35mm or full frame  camera and is a natural substitute for the Canon EF 28-135mm IS lens on  crop-sensor cameras like the Canon 7D.  Instead, Canon continues to  stick in the 28-135mm lens, which has a 45-216mm equivalent angle of  view.  That sure does miss out on a lot of coverage on the wide end.   This odd packaging may just affect US customers as I have seen other kit  combos, including the EF-S 15-85mm lens, packaged with the 7D overseas.

 [h=3]5. Video? We Don&#8217;t Need Your Stinking Video![/h] Who needs video in a DSLR? Well, truth is some love it; however,  others hate it.  In fact, some photographers consider such a feature to  be nearing heresy.  A still camera that captures movies?  Isn&#8217;t that a  little silly? 

 [h=3]6. You Live Outside the US and Are Being Hosed on the Price[/h] I&#8217;m not sure about the worldwide pricing variances; however, I have  seen many comments from the photographers in the UK and elsewhere in  Europe who are very displeased with the pricing.  With a US retail price  of $1699, a UK price of £1699 and a European market price of &#8364;1699 is  hardly fair.
 [h=3]7. Canon 5D Mark II Users Feel a Little Cheated[/h] Not all; however, some Canon 5D Mark II owners feel like they really got the raw end of the deal  since the 7D outshines the 5D Mark II in several categories.  I can somewhat understand this frustration,  particularly for those who purchased the 5D Mark II with video capture  as a key concern.  And, I don&#8217;t even need to mention the gross disparity  in AF features.  If the AF on the Canon 7D is as fancy as it looks and  works the way it is supposed to, Canon&#8217;s going the have a lot of 5D Mark  II users scratching their heads as to why the 5D Mark II has such a  dated AF system in it.

I hope this all would help you.

Tina, if you are interested in knowing about What are raw photo see this Raw Photos recovery.


----------

